# Chevy Volt Review



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

EVEngineeer said:


> I was surprised by the amount of features it had. It seemed like there was too much "stuff" or as the salesman called it "technology". I think the car looks great in and out, but there was too much stuff. Doesn't the amount of stuff that needs power to operate waste energy? If so I think they should get rid of a great deal of it, which would then add more range instead of only 40 miles on pure EV mode.


I was parked by a Volt at an EV display a year or two ago. The guy wouldn't stop talking about the iPad dock and how big the HD was (40 GB). Who cares about $100 laptop features?

I think most tech things are designed to give the "nice car" impression without letting the car get in the way. 

Any effect on the range from gadgets is negligible, aside from HVAC, but if the money they tack on for all that were spent on batteries instead you could have another 20 miles range.


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> I was parked by a Volt at an EV display a year or two ago. The guy wouldn't stop talking about the iPad dock and how big the HD was (40 GB). Who cares about $100 laptop features?
> 
> I think most tech things are designed to give the "nice car" impression without letting the car get in the way.
> 
> Any effect on the range from gadgets is negligible, aside from HVAC, but if the money they tack on for all that were spent on batteries instead you could have another 20 miles range.


Exactly, that's where I'm going with this. I see many places for easy improvement for the Volt 2015 or whatever. Less stuff, more range, more trunk space would be nice too. It would really stand out as an awesome car if they made some improvements. For the price, I expect a little better. I know about the rebate, but what happens when the rebate is no longer given out.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

The most important feature of an EV to me is how easy is it to charge? Without one of these, it is worthless. (I did not say ONLY one of these... something 220v or the J is nice in addition to one of these)


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

evmetro said:


> The most important feature of an EV to me is how easy is it to charge? Without one of these, it is worthless. (I did not say ONLY one of these... something 220v or the J is nice in addition to one of these)


Isn't their an adapter of some kind that comes with it? or is it just the j1772 outlet and j1772 plug from the charging station? If I can't use anything else other than that, then yes I agree that sucks.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

EVEngineeer said:


> Isn't their an adapter of some kind that comes with it?


Of course there is. 










This is what was included with my EV Think City. I'm sure the Volt has one also. It provides a safe means to plug the EV into the ordinary household electric. I keep it in my trunk and find I need to use it about once every 4 or 5 months. I am glad they did not put an ugly household outlet in the bodywork of my EV.

Mr. EVmetro has a bug up his butt about the safe reliable standard EV charging plug so takes every opportunity to badmouth it. He, or anyone, has the right to use whatever they want on their EV and I suspect that if you bought a Volt, you could install the electric connector of your choice into the bodywork without breaking any laws. But I find a pleasure to use the SAE J1772 plug and feel comfortable about the safety of my friends and loved ones using it. I can't say I would feel that way about using evmetro's approach.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Those big adapters are great! Maybe I will get one of those to put on my counter so that I can safely plug in my coffee pot in the morning.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

evmetro said:


> Those big adapters are great! Maybe I will get one of those to put on my counter so that I can safely plug in my coffee pot in the morning.


I think you're probably safe in your kitchen without it, but take your coffee pot out to some strange location in the middle of the night in the cold rain and plug into an unknown 110V outlet or ask your grandma to do it. You're right; those adapters are great for their intended purpose.

edit: Let's not hijack this thread.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

major said:


> edit: Let's not hijack this thread.


OK, if I remember correctly, you let me have the last word the last time we had a plug war. The last word is yours.


----------

